# Your favorite part of foreplay



## Momof3kids (Nov 24, 2009)

What one part of foreplay could you never give up? 

Excluding intercourse, what part of the sexual experience is your favorite?


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

ha.. thats dumb.. All of it... its always different. Love everything. so the part of foreplay i could not give up..is the foreplay!

sorry i know not helpful but thats my answer.


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

The part I could give up is when a man goes down on me. The part I could not give up... breast fondling and kissing... equally important! I can get ready from one hot kiss... I could also get ready with breast stuff.... oh great now I have to go upstairs as thinking about this is getting me hot...


----------



## Momof3kids (Nov 24, 2009)

Vino - you weenie.... That's not a decisive answer at all!! :rofl:

Oh heck - I didn't even answer my own question! Mine depends, though. With my H, it would definitely be oral. With my secondary partner, kissing. 

Toolate - sorry...


----------



## Dryden (Jan 5, 2010)

The mental part. Knowing that she actually wants me is pretty much foreplay enough. 
When I know that she's doing it just out of obligation (intercourse/oral/whatever) it totally ruins it for me.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

> What one part of foreplay could you never give up?


Man, that's a tough one. You know, it's all part of the process. . .but I would have to say the mental part. . .whatever that stimulates your brain. . .like, "I need to XXXX and I need it now."

Now, that IS kind of a cop-out so as a secondary answer, I would say the "fondling" has to be important. . .and ladies. . .keep your nails trimmed bearing this in mind.



> Excluding intercourse, what part of the sexual experience is your favorite?


WHen I think back to memorable sexual experiences, I think what I remeber the most are "moments" of my partner getting pleasure (yes, the big O or the moments leading up to it). Most of the time that was oral. . .but sometimes it may have been when she was on top.


----------



## russ101 (Jan 8, 2010)

I agree with dryden. When the wife wants (desires) me, it make all the difference in the world. I have had sex both ways (with her desiring me/it, and with her doing it out of obligation) and I don't even like to do it if its going to be out of obligation, it really sucks. Would almost rather just take care of myself if its going to be like that.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Momof3kids said:


> Vino - you weenie.... That's not a decisive answer at all!! :rofl:
> 
> Oh heck - I didn't even answer my own question! Mine depends, though. With my H, it would definitely be oral. With my secondary partner, kissing.
> 
> Toolate - sorry...


if i was a weenie... id give something up!!! I just cant rule anything out.!!!

ok fine.. ill give up the stobe light and dry ice!!!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

We don't do it enough, but heavy kissing & petting - clothes still on - the kind that makes you feel like you're back in high school, in the backseat of your parent's car! 

Its like once you get married you stop "making out" - intimate moments are almost always a buildup to sex - which is actually quite a shame!


----------



## Momof3kids (Nov 24, 2009)

I've known it for awhile now, but I am completely blown away by the number of men who say they need a mental/emotional connection for sex... I think it's amazing, but it totally floors me! 

All interesting answers so far... NG - I love yours particularly! There's something to be said for making yourself and your partner wait! The buildup of intensity, delayed gratification - nice! 

Vino - Strobe light and dry ice? Is this a regular part of your foreplay? Interesting... I'll be right over...


----------



## Momof3kids (Nov 24, 2009)

Star said:


> Mind if I come with you as, this is something I gotta see!!


Please! Maybe we can sell tickets?


----------



## Momof3kids (Nov 24, 2009)

Star said:


> Erm, count me OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Very good Vino!!


Really? I'd pay good money to SEE how dry ice and a strobe light are part of foreplay... 

Wow - the visual of that is hilarious... :rofl:


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Momof3kids said:


> Really? I'd pay good money to SEE how dry ice and a strobe light are part of foreplay...
> 
> Wow - the visual of that is hilarious... :rofl:


oh ... you dont have to pay,,, Id feel cheap then...dirty.. you know..


----------



## Momof3kids (Nov 24, 2009)

Star said:


> No, Vino just posted up a video of "how he does things" but he has removed the post and it was that, that I was grossed out by!!
> 
> Lol, I'll do the strobe and dry ice tho!!





63Vino said:


> oh ... you dont have to pay,,, Id feel cheap then...dirty.. you know..


I missed that one, darn it! 

We certainly wouldn't want you to feel cheap... Or dirty - unless you're into that sort of thing...


----------



## fatiguedfatherof4 (Apr 28, 2011)

I'd have to say the part of foreplay I could NEVER give up..... that's hard (no pun intended) one since one can classify oral sex as indeed intercourse but then you're getting into semantics. So, bj's aside and being a breast guy it would have to be fondling/touching/caressing/sucking/etc my wife's wonderful breasts!! Without hesitation!


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Momof3kids said:


> I've known it for awhile now, but I am completely blown away by the number of men who say they need a mental/emotional connection for sex... I think it's amazing, but it totally floors me!


Me too. Still stunned. Had no idea...none until I came to this forum.


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

magnoliagal said:


> Me too. Still stunned. Had no idea...none until I came to this forum.


Likewise...I'm a bit stunned by how many women are ready to "hit the floor running," so to speak.

My wife has hinted at this before...but...DENSE!!


----------



## fatiguedfatherof4 (Apr 28, 2011)

I always thought that was a given. If I dont already have that mental/emotional connection there BEFORE we have sex then things are moving waaaay faster than I ever allow in the first place. I guess I'm old fashioned that way... I like to court a woman,so-to-speak. It's sad at how many women look like they've been hit with a brick at just the kind gesture of opening her cardoor and seeing her into the car before I get in and offering my seat on the bus to a woman standing. I truly am not trying to offend anyone I just find it sad.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

magnoliagal said:


> Me too. Still stunned. Had no idea...none until I came to this forum.



We're people too. If my wife let me I would curl up in bed spooning all day listening to her breathe.


----------



## jmbr (Apr 25, 2011)

Like others have said, knowing She wants me, and now, is pretty much all it takes. If She even puts on that wicked smile, with the gleam in her eye, hair loose....


If I'd have to be specific, nipple kissing and licking, queer sounding but I like it, neck kissing, thigh and leg around my waist, some behind grabbing. If I could I'd have her long fresh showered wet hairs brush against my face and skin each time, with the shampoo perfume.

Rest varies, but involves alot of hand exploration. We can't go without it. Oh, and some teeth scraping, breathing on the neck, but I guess that could be included in the "She wants me" bit.

Speaking of which, my best friend said He once walked away and simply said good night, cya around, to this woman He was dating, took him home, and layed on the bed with her arms to her legs, sort of waiting. He said it killed all his desire for it. Then again, I could name half a dozen who would jump at her, given the same scenario.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Without foreplay no one would know how erogenous their ears, lips, etc. are.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

DEFINITELY oral, both ways.


----------



## heartseal (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm in the man gang of "gotta be connected" foreplay. If it's pity or obligatory sex, count me OUT.

I've gotten a little older and need to limber up the member, before the main event. Some kissing, stroking, nuzzling, etc gets me going and I love to see my W building up to the point where she's just gotta have me in her. It's time to go when (this is the BEST) I see her start biting her bottom lip and looking at me with pleading eyes that say,"Do me NOW!"

So I can I need it all too.

(But if I had to give up something... I guess I could make do without the 55 gallon drum of industrial strength vaseline and the cattle prod. Maybe.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

If my wife said "darling, I know I don't do or say this often enough, and I'm sorry but I'm feeling horny and I want you to take me to bed this minute and 'fluck' me hard"..

If I was a grudge bearing ba$tard I'd reject her like she has me for umpteen years, but I'm not....so I would and hope that she had 'turned the corner'.
For me right now, that would be the only foreplay.

In a previous life I'd say its the fully clothed kissing and grinding of crutch areas together, the heavy breathing the 'I want you'....'wow you're so hard'.... better stop before 'things' start stirring...!!!! hahahaha!


----------



## heartisbroken (Apr 23, 2011)

oh mannn ---- starting with him pulling my hair back and kissing my neck while walking us to the room ...sneaking his hands up under my shirt .... touching, pinching, pulling ..... kissing, intense kissing, hands in the hair, omg ... i may need to go see where my hubby is ...lmao


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> We're people too. If my wife let me I would curl up in bed spooning all day listening to her breathe.


My H told me the other night this is what he likes too (had no idea btw). But ack I cannot stay in that position for very long. I try I really do but I get antsy and need my space. Wonder if I'll ever be able to do this longer.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

magnoliagal said:


> My H told me the other night this is what he likes too (had no idea btw). But ack I cannot stay in that position for very long. I try I really do but I get antsy and need my space. Wonder if I'll ever be able to do this longer.


I like spooning only at night..or if we are watching a movie or something..used to like it alot more but nowadays almost any physical connection we have leads to sleeping, not sex..so while I am a very cuddly guy, I no longer enjoy it very much as I know its just taking us down a path of no sex for the night..

As for which part of foreplay I like best? 

Very rarely..like 99.9 percent of the time to get any oral or any kind of foreplay from my wife I need to talk her into it..put her hand somewhere I want it..or just make it extremely obvious that thats what I want..and even then she pretends for a while she doesnt know what Im talking or hinting at..eventually she caves in and so goes from conservative mode..to duty mode...like she gets up like its time to go do the dishes or something..comes back with her hair up..and grabs my penis and goes straight to blowing it...she spits out the cum in the bathroom..comes back downstairs and throws herself beside me and starts snoring...

So yeah, I guess its pretty obvious that my favorite part of foreplay is the part of my wife actually craving me..wanting to make me feel good..after three years it isnt happening yet...maybe after 20?

ps...I came on this board today to ***** about my sexless (or lack or passion in sex) marriage..


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Physically, I enjoyed giving my x wife an all over massage with lotion from her neck to the bottom of her pointed toes while she was still in her panties. As time passed, my hands would start drifting into sensuous areas until things exploded!


----------



## lost soul (May 20, 2009)

going down on her,,,, I luv driving her crazy and tonging her ass trying to get her to feel freaky.


----------



## Kuryos (May 22, 2010)

Momof3kids and Magnoliagal

Don't be surprised at all about men wanting or needing intimacy and connection. It is the main reason why they want to be married. After all, it would probably be cheaper and easier to just pay for sex if that was all they wanted, but it isn't.

Conversely, do all women want to be seduced all the time or are they sometimes just horny and want it?

These so-called truisms are constantly put about by the popular media despite there being little or no evidence to support them other than folklore and bragging on men's part or false reticence from women on occasion.

If you really want to get a low-down on people's thoughts google for a web site called experience project and look for a group called I Live In a Sexless Marriage. All your preconceptions will be dashed completely. There are hundreds of contributors and they are roughly half-and-half. Yes, women who are going to or have already divorced their husbands because they will not put out enough. What does that tell you about the men or women involved?


----------



## drillie (Aug 23, 2010)

Momof3kids said:


> What one part of foreplay could you never give up?
> 
> Excluding intercourse, what part of the sexual experience is your favorite?


I want my husband to dominate me. Not violently but in firm control! I also like it when he gently bites me . =) Rubbing touching licking...I'll take it all! Wish my husband was here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jadegreen (Apr 4, 2011)

southbound said:


> Physically, I enjoyed giving my x wife an all over massage with lotion from her neck to the bottom of her pointed toes while she was still in her panties. As time passed, my hands would start drifting into sensuous areas until things exploded!


ah, shivers! my favorite is starting with the clothes on, and only undressing as needed, like being kissed on the neck and then having the shirt unbuttoned one by one as it becomes impossible to reach the breast without out. this is kind of like high school making out. 

but foreplay goes the other way, too. I love "giving" foreplay - that totally makes me totally hot. especially that moment when the guy (boyfriends in the past or husband now) gets this totally goofy look of anticipation when I'm aiming to go down! I try and prolong that moment a bit so that the anticipation builds.

and yeah, sometimes when I am ready to hit the floor running, long foreplay just kills it. glad to see some other women are the same.


----------

